# Next Bucks Meet - 18th April - Mulberry Bush Nr Amersham



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well, the first two meets have been extremely well-attended, so let's see if we can repeat this for a third one 

7.15 pm onwards, 18th April at the Mulberry Bush, just south of Amersham on the road to Beaconsfield. Handy for the M40 - only about 5 miles from the Beaconsfield Junction so could be good for some of you West Londoners and Oxonites too 

So far we've had people from Bucks, Beds, Berks, Surrey, West London, Herts and Hants  I'm sure we could get a couple more counties in :lol: (Try getting a group name out of that lot :lol: )

Address for all you sat-navers: 21 Amersham Road, Coleshill, Amersham, Buckinghamshire HP7 0LB Tel. 01494 726754 (It's actually on the A355 main road - not on Magpie Lane, Coleshill as it appears on the map and sat nav systems :roll: )

The food there is excellent, and the staff very helpful.

Look forward to seeing you there if you can make it. Don't worry if you've never been to a meet before - we're all very friendly and don't bite (unless you ask nicely :wink: ) Just come along and have a chat and a bite to eat and loiter in the car park 

Please post your interest here:

NaughTTy
phodge & Mr phodge
Terri_TT & Andrea
Big AL
Dr.Phibes (maybe +1)
TT51MON
Aran Ratcliffe (non-forum)
thebears & Jacs
markTT225
neil millard tt
J55TTC
ttvic


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Count me in Paul. The last 2 have been great.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Count me in Paul. The last 2 have been great.


Counted and added


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I hope to be there too  With my chaperon of course 

Had a great time at the last one, it will be good to see you all again 8)


----------



## Big AL (Jun 7, 2005)

:? yep might be able to make this it's just down the road from me.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> I hope to be there too  With my chaperon of course
> 
> Had a great time at the last one, it will be good to see you all again 8)


Nice one Terri [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



Big AL said:


> :? yep might be able to make this it's just down the road from me.


Excellent news - always good to have someone new come along


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Will try and pop along as I only live a couple of miles away.

What time will you be there from. If its not too late I'm sure my young car mad son will want to come and admire the cars.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Will try and pop along as I only live a couple of miles away.
> 
> What time will you be there from. If its not too late I'm sure my young car mad son will want to come and admire the cars.


Wahay - another new recruit 

We usually get there around 7.15pm then have a meal at 8:30ish.

Hope you both can make it. We should get a light start for this one so there'll be better chance to get some photos than the last two dark ones


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

Got room for another newbee?

What sort of time are you meeting up, just checked and found it was the Tuesday after Easter???

Cheers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT51MON said:


> Got room for another newbee?
> 
> What sort of time are you meeting up, just checked and found it was the Tuesday after Easter???
> 
> Cheers


Crikey this is turning into a Newbie-fest 

We tend to get there around 7.15 pm onwards (I've edited the first post now :wink: )

Look forward to meeting you Simon.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> I hope to be there too  With my chaperon of course
> 
> Had a great time at the last one, it will be good to see you all again 8)


Can't you bring both of them? ;-)

Can someone stop me ordering the mixed grill this time please!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to be there too  With my chaperon of course
> ...


Maybe you should try the black pudding for starter and order something "healthy" for the main course :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Any chance of a lift anyone?

Cant drive for a while!!!

See http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=652509#652509

[/url]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Any chance of a lift anyone?
> 
> Cant drive for a while!!!
> 
> ...


See my response on your thread :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of a lift anyone?
> ...


Cheers mate, i'll try and pursuade her to bring me along :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Argh. Can't make this one, car will be in for service 

I promise to try and come in May.

(But I'll see some of you at Kneesworth the week before!) :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> Argh. Can't make this one, car will be in for service
> 
> I promise to try and come in May.
> 
> (But I'll see some of you at Kneesworth the week before!) :wink:


Ask for a good loaner, we can give it a thrash


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:
 

> Argh. Can't make this one, car will be in for service
> 
> I promise to try and come in May.
> 
> (But I'll see some of you at Kneesworth the week before!) :wink:


Oh Nooo - we will get you to one one day mate.  I should be doing a weekend one when the weather warms up a bit, but haven't quite got my head in gear for that part of the year yet :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Where's all the rest of the regulars then? :roll:

I'm sure we can get over 20 again 

I know.....I'm greedy aren't I? :roll: :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll come and say hey 

Hopefully this time it'll be warmer and wont be dark by the time we all get there :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> I'll come and say hey
> 
> Hopefully this time it'll be warmer and wont be dark by the time we all get there :roll:


Good man 

Will Sam be coming along too?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Might be able to make it again but will have to confirm nearer the time.

Will be good to see everyone again and I should have my V6 front-end done by then


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Might be able to make it again but will have to confirm nearer the time.
> 
> Will be good to see everyone again and I should have my V6 front-end done by then


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Hope you can come Joss


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Good man
> 
> Will Sam be coming along too?


Depends if my g/f wants to come or not I should think :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Good man
> ...


Ah - now I'm less confused (I think) :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

thebears said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Argh. Can't make this one, car will be in for service
> ...


I told them I don't need a loaner


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I've managed to get Jacs to agree to drive me to the meet. I'll meet you there this time.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> I've managed to get Jacs to agree to drive me to the meet. I'll meet you there this time.


 8)

You don't want her to try and keep up with me down the by-pass then :roll: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > I've managed to get Jacs to agree to drive me to the meet. I'll meet you there this time.
> ...


I wouldn't want you to be beaten by a women  :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## A11XLG (Mar 21, 2006)

i can't make this one  (which is a shame as i would be the only one without a tt :? ) i'm off to the house in france for a week 

So whens the next one  ????


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A11XLG said:


> i can't make this one  (which is a shame as i would be the only one without a tt :? ) i'm off to the house in france for a week
> 
> So whens the next one  ????


Shame Alix - but you wouldn't have been the only one without a TT there 

Next one is probably on 23rd May but I haven't booked or confirmed anything yet - Hope you can make it (whatever you're driving :wink: )


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

To completely contradict what I said last night at Kneesworth, I won't be at this one - it's War of the Worlds at the Royal Albert Hall night


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

It sort of clicked when you were talking about it last night but I didn't put the 2 together until this morning.


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

may be late but will see you there.neil


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> may be late but will see you there.neil


Nice one Neil - see you next week.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Good man
> ...


And there was me thinking I was the only woman in your life 

That's the last time I let you wash it at my house :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Will be able to make it  but wont be eating as my folks are over from france and Ill be eating with them prior.

See ya tomorrow


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Wash what?  :wink: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Will be able to make it  but wont be eating as my folks are over from france and Ill be eating with them prior.
> 
> See ya tomorrow


Good man - looking forward to seeing that V6 front end. 8)

Hopefully it will still be light when we get there so remember your cameras 8) It'll be great if we have an evening similar to the last couple around here 

Is there anyone else coming that hasn't posted? I'll need to know by lunch time tomorrow so I can let the pub know approximate numbers numbers. 

Looking forward to seeing everybody tomorrow night. 
Please remember if you are coming and intend to eat - bring plenty of change so we can sort the 20% off bill as easily as possible. Last time worked a treat


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > JayGemson said:
> ...


I don't kiss and tell :roll:

ok, so i can be brought 

Buy me a drink tomorrow and I'll tell you everything :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> And there was me thinking I was the only woman in your life
> 
> That's the last time I let you wash it at my house :wink:


You are the only woman, the others are just girls in comparison [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Unfortunately I wont be able to make it tonight after all  I'm having a plasterer over at my new house. I admit it, I totally messed up, I'm sorry everyone. Terri, feel free to punish me [smiley=whip.gif] :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > And there was me thinking I was the only woman in your life
> ...


  Hopefully see you next month Jay


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Well hopefully i will be allowed out tonight, 2 weeks with this hand in plaster is driving me mad :twisted:

Hope you don't mind cutting my food up for me 

Could be worse, have to endure the misses driving me in my TT 

See you all later,
Dale


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Well hopefully i will be allowed out tonight, 2 weeks with this hand in plaster is driving me mad :twisted:
> 
> Hope you don't mind cutting my food up for me
> 
> ...


See you later Dale - I don't mind cutting your food up as long as you don't mind me telling you off if you don't finish all your food.  :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Well hopefully i will be allowed out tonight, 2 weeks with this hand in plaster is driving me mad :twisted:
> ...


As long as i can leave the peas........there a real pain to chase one handed around the plate :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

It's nearly time folks - see you all later


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> It's nearly time folks - see you all later


And its started to rain


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

A good evening once again, glad the M25 made my mind up, and when I left I was home in 20mins


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll have to remember to get them to block the M25 again next time :wink: :lol:

Good to see you last night Vic.

Great to see everyone else too - thanks for coming and making it a good evening. 

Nice to meet you Al - hope you can come to some more.

Dale - nice to see Jacs treating your TT with respect last night :wink: Hope we didn't put her off from coming again - she seemed to enjoy it...then again, would you let her come again? :wink: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Dale - nice to see Jacs treating your TT with respect last night :wink: Hope we didn't put her off from coming again - she seemed to enjoy it...then again, would you let her come again? :wink: :lol:


Its always difficult to get her to come again.......or is that me :lol: :roll: :lol:

Anyway I'm sure she will 

As for the respect, the threat of filling the TT up soon made her slow down 

Great to see all those that did make it, food again was great.

Thanks Dale


----------

